# Hose to connect compressor to rigid peipe?



## Synergy91 (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone have suggestions on what type of hose to use to connect a compressor to a rigid black pipe system? I would like it to be short (2-4 ft) and flexible (to dampen vibration). I've seen some braided metals ones but not sure if this is what I should use?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Either a braided metal line or a short piece of rubber air hose will work fine however the rubber hose may need replaced more often


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

I think iron pipe hose is more valuable equipment to connect it.It is a strong built connection between both.When a compressor attached it then its strongly *sealing for compressor*.


----------

